# Got my mathews Z7!!!!!!!!! more pics



## PChunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Got it setup today and I'm ready to hit the woods in the morning. I gotta say this thing is one sweet shooter!
Hooked it up with. Extreme bone collector 4 pin sight, QAD, drop away rest, Octane stabilizer, Q5 peep.  I don't about the whole speed thing but, I sighted it in at 30yrds and got home and it's dead on out to 40yrds.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2010)

sweet sweet bow PC!

good luck with it in the AM


----------



## PChunter (Jan 2, 2010)

hope to thump one in the morning to break it in.


----------



## Brandon TH (Jan 2, 2010)

*I envy you!!!!*

That thing really looks sweet and is exactly what i plan on having. It looks really good and I congratulate you on your new tool of the trade. Good luck on breaking it in before the year is out!!


----------



## DonArkie (Jan 2, 2010)

good looking bow, happy for ya.


----------



## G Duck (Jan 2, 2010)

Good looking bow you have there. Good luck in the am


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 2, 2010)

What Jim Thompson said.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 3, 2010)

You may want to consider putting a custom grip on it. My consistency with my Mathews improved drastically with a smaller custom grip


----------



## PChunter (Jan 3, 2010)

they have narrowed the grip on the Z7, but i might check into it. Didn't see anything this morning, but I hope to bust one before the seasons over.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jan 3, 2010)

kevincox said:


> You may want to consider putting a custom grip on it. My consistency with my Mathews improved drastically with a smaller custom grip



x 2 I shot one yesterday and that was my first thought
the grip would have to go... 
 Congrats on a your new bow and good luck!


----------



## gatorbait08 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm jealous   still waiting on mine.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 3, 2010)

*Z7,,,???*

What are those ,,,looks like rubber hooks on the string ?


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 3, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 4, 2010)

z71mathewsman said:


> What are those ,,,looks like rubber hooks on the string ?



Mathews calls them Monkey Tails, they are supposed to reduce noise.   Oh Yea, Good looking bow.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had mine for a month now and it is by far the best shooting bow I have ever had...made me want to throw my DXT in the garbage. Zero recoil....smooth...forgiving. 
Congrats...hope you like yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 4, 2010)

As I told you last week PC that is one fine bow you have.

Found this paper tune video on it as well. I hope to have one soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5OJKW-FyHw&feature=related


Here is a testing video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFV37VStIuQ&feature=fvw


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait until people start selling them. I want to get one but I'm not going to buy a new one.


----------



## patterstdeer (Jan 6, 2010)

great looking bow, will have to settle for the Reezen 7.0 for now but would love to get one of those


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 6, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet looking bow, i've got to start saving for mine


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh man! What a nice bow!
Please thump one and post up the pics with great looking bow next your deer!
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 6, 2010)

*z7*

sweet bow !!!! i should know i picked mine up today and love it !!!! had it shoot'n and sighted in  around 20 minutes time , smooth , fast {296} and super quiet !!! them deer are in some trouble and just dont know it yet  , like yourself im going to try and get it broke in asap !!!


----------



## PChunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Hunted today in fulton and wouldn't you know it, didn't even see a deer. I've hunted my two hot spots in cobb, and fulton. But, rest assured I will thump one before this season is over.


----------



## farm7729 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice bow man! Just ordered mine and cant wait! (They're saying 4 weeks minimum.... BOO) Once you shoot this bow it sells itself.


----------



## gurn (Jan 9, 2010)

That is one fine looking bow!! I love those Mathews.
Yer makin me turn right green with envy.


----------



## bdillard (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks great.. Have you  closed  the deal and killed a deer yet..Ha


----------



## tfos (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice bow, really like the pillows

semper fi


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2010)

Where did you buy the Z7?  Good looking bow.


----------



## andrew.durr (Jan 13, 2010)

i've never been a mathews fan but i shot my buddies z7 yesterday and loved it! I believe my next bow will be a mathews! great looking bow


----------



## PChunter (Jan 13, 2010)

bought it at lamar's in rockmart. Great shop and good bunch of guys.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jan 14, 2010)

what is the going price for the Z7


----------



## bdillard (Jan 15, 2010)

The going rate for the z7 is about 760 and that is naked.. I have the same exact set up as PChunter and I love it.. Sweet shooting bow.(pretty fast) I would definetly go to Lamars Sporting Goods in Rockmart..(Thats were I bought mine too)  They will fix you up..See ya in the morning PChunter...


----------



## seabear2 (Jan 15, 2010)

bdillard said:


> The going rate for the z7 is about 760 and that is naked.. I have the same exact set up as PChunter and I love it.. Sweet shooting bow.(pretty fast) I would definetly go to Lamars Sporting Goods in Rockmart..(Thats were I bought mine too)  They will fix you up..See ya in the morning PChunter...




$760 out the door?


----------



## PChunter (Jan 17, 2010)

yes, out the door


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 17, 2010)

The more I read and look at the Waffle House bow the more I like it. 

I picked one up but haven't shot one yet. I need to go sling an arrow or 2 with one. It's about the same price as the other couple bows I was lookin at. 

They slimmed down the grip a bit didn't they?


----------

